# GWT - Properties auf Serverseite speichern



## Cynric (23. Nov 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, mit dem Google Webtool Kit eine Webanwendung zu bauen, bei der man auch verschiedene Eingaben speichern kann.
Diese speichere ich in ein Property-File (.properties), die ich in einem extra Resource-Folder ablege.
Um auf diese Dateien zuzugreifen, benutze ich

```
ClassName.class.getResourceAsStream("/file.properties");
```
da der Server diese Datei sonst nicht findet.

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Wenn ich die Properties ändere, speichert er das auch wunderbar ab, allerdings nur so lange, bis ich den Server neu starte.
Und wenn ich in Eclipse dann schaue, ob sich die Werte im Resource-Folder verändert haben, muss ich immer wieder feststellen, dass diese Property-Files unverändert sind.
Ich weiß, dass die Dateien dann beim Build der Applikation neu erzeugt und in den Deploy-Ordner vom Server (bzw. in den war-Ordner) abgelegt werden.
Wie aber muss ich auf der Serverseite programmieren, damit die Werte auch im Server abgelegt werden?


----------



## gman (23. Nov 2012)

Wenn du unbedingt in diese Property-Datei schreiben willst muss du sie wohl ausserhalb der
Server-Verzeichnisse speichern und dann mit absolutem Pfad darauf zugreifen. Dann kannst
du sie wie jede andere Datei auch behandeln, also auch schreiben.
So wie du es jetzt machst ist die Datei ja nur in der WAR-Datei und darin kann nicht 
geschrieben werden.

Aber normalerweise nimmt man ja für sowas eine Datenbank.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Nov 2012)

Zeig mal Code...

Hast du vielleicht vergessen die save()-Methode am Properties-Objekt aufzurufen?

Generel ist abber innerhalb der WAR nicht zu empfehlen...entweder in nem "shared"-Ordner oder besser in ner DB


----------

